# i am new need help with sound system!!!



## vansskaterfreek (Mar 11, 2005)

hey, i am 16 years old, i need huge help with my 1991 nissan maxima. it had/has a bose system in it now well the guy that had the car before me didnt know how to wire anything at all. he put a cd player in the car (aiwa cdc-x207) he took the bose speakers out from the rear deck and put in pioneers, he must not of known how to hook up the front speakers, so he left them unplugged, before he sold me the car, he ripped all of his amps and subs out. but when i looked behind the cd player, he cut the stock plug off, and tried to rewire everything himself!!!! guess he didnt wanna but the adapter. cheap ass. so everythign is screwed up, i just purchased 2 6x9 pioneer ts-a6961r for the rear deck and 2 6 1/2's for doors well i found out the 6 1/2's dont fit, anyone think i can cut a bigger hole, or do u think they are too deep?? the door speakers are pioneer ts-a1671r. someone said the bose system might have an amp somewhere in the car. does anybody know????? any suggestions on amps too? i also have 2 rockford fosgate subs i think 5 or 6 inches power, i dont know suggestions????? I HAVE NO MONEY!!! SO I NEED A CHEAPER AMP. i need major help!!!!


----------



## royson345 (Jan 14, 2005)

The bose system basically needs to be completely ripped out to put aftermarket components in. Each speaker on the Bose system has it's own amp attatched to it. You should be able to see the 2 in the trunk. The door speakers also have them. 

Your best bet is to completely rewire the system yourself. I'm not too great with this kind of stuff so if you have any friends or relatives that know how to do it, it shouldn't take you more than a day or 2 to get everything working properly.


----------



## vansskaterfreek (Mar 11, 2005)

when i bought the car, the rear speakers were already removed, i took apart the front ones and i saw the amp, is there another seperate amp somewhere else in the car???? and the owner before me cut an important plug, now i gotta rewire it piece by piece grrrr keep the suggestions coming in!!!


----------

